# ICD 10 test with encoder



## lsmft (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone taken the ICD-10 test with the help of an encoder?


----------



## Squiabro (Mar 1, 2014)

I took the exam with free ICD10 online version. Had no problems. Passed!


----------



## lsmft (Mar 1, 2014)

*Test of encoder online?*

Thanks! Was the test online or did you use a free online encoder? Where might i find both of these things?  Thanks!


----------

